# Angelvorschriften in Kanada



## AndyZi (31. Mai 2001)

Mal eine Frage irgendwan will ich mal nach Kanada. Wie ist es dort eigentlich mit dem Angeln braucht man da einen Angelschein oder ? War schonmal jemand in Kanada beim angeln ?

------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Mai 2001)

Also Andy!
Nu bring doch erst mal Norge hinter dich. Verdiene dort viel Geld und fahre dann nach Cannada.
Du weiß doch kann er hier nicht cannada.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## AndyZi (31. Mai 2001)

Logo Jörg wenn ich schreib irgendwann kann sich das gut 2 oder mehr Jahre hinziehen. Ich hab von Andrees Angelreisen ein Prospekt bekommen wo unter anderem ein Bericht von Kanada drin ist und so wie es auf den Bildern aussieht ist es eine Super Gegend zum angeln.------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von AndyZi am 31-05-2001 um 19:09.]


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2001)

Ich kenn mich dort ganz gut aus, da ich früher regelmäßig drüben war und auch mal für eine Saison auf ner Fishing Lodge gejobbt habe.Du brauchst ne Basic Licence für Non-Residents = 40 $
dazu Lachszuschlag 20$, ggf. Steelheadzuschlag 40$ und falls du an Classified I oder II Strecken angeln willst pro Tag noch 20/10$ extra.Angeln darfst du mit einer Rute und einem Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken.Pro Tag ist ein Lachs erlaubt, in Besitz darfst du aber nicht mehr als zwei Tagesquoten haben. Außerdem darfst du die Fische am Wasser und beim Transport nicht so verändern, dass Art oder Größe nicht mehr feststellbar sind. Die Angelvorschriften füllen eine Broschüre von der Größe eines Fisch- und Fang. Kontrolliert wird auch häufiger als man denkt und die Jungs sind bewaffnet. Das würd ich mir an manchen deutschen Gewässern auch mal wünschen.Bei Verstößen kanns Strafen zwischen 100$ und 100.000 $ geben.Als waidgerechter Angler hast du aber nichts zu befürchten und wirst dich super wohl fühlen.Tolle Gegend, viel Wildnis, hervorragende Fischerei und sehr nette Angler. Fischneid ist für die Kanadier ein Fremdwort. Von den meisten deutschen Touristen würde ich mich aber lieber fernhalten.Leider sind meine Kanadaambitionen durch Job und Familie sehr behindert, sonst würd ich lieber heute als morgen wieder rüber.Ich hab bei    www.dooyoo.de      schon mal ne kleine Bewertung über den Skeena geschrieben, kannst ja mal dort nachschauen.Falls du weiter Infos brauchst, teil es mir ruhig mit, ich helfe dir gerne.Tight Lines


----------



## AndyZi (31. Mai 2001)

Wow super Danke Fishhawk hab den Beitrag (dooyoo)gerade kopiert und les ihn mir nachher gleich durch.------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von AndyZi am 31-05-2001 um 22:54.]


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2001)

Oops, kleiner Fehler, die Lizenz für Nichtkandíer kostet mittlerweile 50$. Egal, die ist ihr Geld wert.Tight Lines


----------



## AndyZi (1. Juni 2001)

Wie ich gerade gesehen hab hast du ja auch noch einen Beitrag Wallerangeln am Po. Den les ich mir auch gleich noch durch. Nochmal danke für den Link.

------------------
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Andy


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2001)

Joo, ich hab auch was über Taimen in Sibirien geschrieben, steht allerdings in der Rubrik Polen.Tight Lines


----------

